# UPDATE-Dogs have been placed. I thought I should pass this along



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, my technology-challenged self could not figure out how else to do this. I came across this plea on Facebook for a home for an agility-trained dog due to her owner having terminal cancer. She is not a golden, but I thought the forum members who do agility may know someone. She is in Victoria BC. Full disclosure: I do not know her, so I cannot vouch for the validity of her claims re. the dog. 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=526375324383480&id=100010330510160

If that link doesn't work, I took a screen shot I can post.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So sad- I read it on FB, thought about posting it here so I am glad you did. 
What a rough choice.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I saw this too and it just broke my heart. The unfairness of life never ceases to amaze me. I'm almost 50, you'd think I'd be over that by now..... I hope she finds an amazing home who love and treasure her dog. Sigh.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...7GPpE_3NB0KbEo-MKPLSZTqyBvHFDL0Q8q7l4&fref=nf



> UPDATE: Thank you everyone who expressed an interest in adopting Hope. Both Hope and Tango have wonderful forever homes waiting for them


----------

